# fulguration for hemostasis vs. destroying bladder lesion



## janetstiles (Sep 11, 2013)

My new physician performed "bladder biopsy and fulguration".  His documentation states that the bladder tumor was 1 to 1.5 cm. in size.  He states "the bladder tumor was biopsied 5 times.  He then states "the biopsy site was then fulgurated to ensure adequate hemostasis.  
I coded it as a 52204.  He thinks it should be a 52224.  My reasoning for it not being 52224 is the size of the tumor, and he states the fulguration was for hemostasis.  
It is my understanding that the term "fulguration" in code 52224 is to indicate "the lesion was destroyed by fulguration" and that the documentation should reflect that. 
In my opinion, the documentation will not support a 52224.  
?Thoughts?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 16, 2013)

Janet I have a physician who also thinks like your doctor.  I agree with you.


----------

